# just engine



## kadora (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello guys
One hour ago i found in my photo album my first attempt to build 
an engine so i have decided to entertain you by sending some pictures.
Engine is built from tin plated metal sheet 0.3 mm thick inside is electric motor,
clutch controlled by servo and gear box 10/1,weight 3kg.
Have a fun.


----------



## Shopguy (Apr 8, 2013)

That sir is quite a testament to your abilities to work sheet metal.  I can appreciate the amount of time and effort you must have spent to make such a beautiful model.  So just how long did it take you? 
Regards
EJ


----------



## Bill Pill (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi , really nice work . Is it all metal ?    Bill Pill


----------



## gus (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Kadora,
Just could not beliieve its made of sheet metal.

Gus Teng.


----------



## larry1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kadora,  Great work, and thank you for the pictures.     larry


----------



## kadora (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you friends
Some small parts were made from plastic but mainly sheet metal.
I built engine 7 years ago so i am not sure about building time 
roughly 6-7 months .
Kadora


----------



## gus (Apr 11, 2013)

kadora said:


> Thank you friends
> Some small parts were made from plastic but mainly sheet metal.
> I built engine 7 years ago so i am not sure about building time
> roughly 6-7 months .
> Kadora



Hi Kadora,

I salute you. You have the patience to take time build engine. 
A month is too long for me and I turned out lousy jobs.

Gus Teng


----------

